# Best Seed for Western Kentucky.



## Brandon2122 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi I'm new to the form. My lawn is a mix of a few different grass types. Back yard is mostly Bermuda and the front is Kentucky 31 and tall fescue . In the fall what grass seed would you use to over seed??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. Which one you like best? Bermuda or k31?


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

How far west are you? James Sanders Nursery in paducah has their own blend of fescue. It's quite a bit darker and the blades are narrower than K31. I used some last year and am happy with it. Here's the label if you wanna research the cultivars. I think they sell it for $1.50 a pound.


----------



## Brandon2122 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in Henderson Ky


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

I live in mt Vernon Indiana. I've planter a lot of different types of grass seed. I haven't found a perfect one yet but here are my top 2. The Hogan's company tttf mix with bluegrass. Second is green alliance tttf out of haubstat Indiana. It's really crossed my mind to try some k31 it seems like it may handle the weather better but it's not as pretty as a tttf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If your back is bermuda, and you want a TTTF lawn, then you need to start killing it now. Otherwise change the front to bermuda by killing the front TTF and taking bermuda plugs from the back.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

g-man said:


> If your back is bermuda, and you want a TTTF lawn, then you need to start killing it now. Otherwise change the front to bermuda by killing the front TTF and taking bermuda plugs from the back.


This. I didn't have any Bermuda last year or the year before. Had a decent stand of Fescue. Now the Bermuda has taken over probably 15% of my 36k sq/ft.

Do you have full sun or shade?


----------



## Brandon2122 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have shade on one side of my house and full sun on the front and back of my house.


----------

